

Ithkuil, an invented language (for humans) - rjknight
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2012/12/24/121224fa_fact_foer?currentPage=all

======
ithkuil
as intriguing as it might seem at first, the Sapir-Whorf hypothesis, which
suggests that the language you speak is closely related to the way you
actually think and that enhancing the language will enhance your cognitive
abilities, stands on weak grounds, and for all who, like myself, are intrigued
by it, I'd suggest an insightful reading: The Language Instinct, by Stephen
Pinker.

In this brilliant book, you will find, among other things, good arguments that
might lead you to reconsider the Sapir-Whorf hypothesis.

That said, I still find conlanging a very fine and amusing intellectual
endeavour and among conlangs I find Ithkuil to be one of the most interesting
examples (my nick is just a tribute to it, I am in no other way related to
it).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Language_Instinct>

------
rumcajz
The interesting question is why the constructed languages never gain wider
acceptance. The only example of (semi-) constructed language that became first
language for a lot of people I can think of is Ivrit:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revival_of_the_Hebrew_language>

